# Johannesburg - City of Gold



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Johannesburg from the air by aki702, on Flickr



Johannesburg skyline darkens by Earth Hour Global, on Flickr


Sandton skyline by HardieBoys, on Flickr


Sandton Skyline by El Scrapeo, on Flickr


South Africa '10 by faun070, on Flickr



Melrose Arch by za_unknown, on Flickr


Crowne Plaza Johannesburg - The Rosebank by Crowne Plaza Johannesburg - The Rosebank, on Flickr


Rosebank by Carlos João, on Flickr


Sandton Station by fmgbain, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Source: Panoramio - Mark Huntley










Source: Panoramio - Sergio M Araujo


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Johannesburg apartment complex










Fordsburg, from the top of Mill Junction










Sunrise skyline










Johannesburg, sunrise









Grahame Hall​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Bridge Connects *Michelangelo to Mandela Square*









Sandton hotel








http://flic.kr/p/fcBa5T​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Bridge Connects *Michelangelo to Mandela Square*









Sandton hotel








http://flic.kr/p/fcBa5T​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Michelangelo Towers Looking up inside the hotel foyer









Michelangelo Towers

















http://flic.kr/p/fcRmE1​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cloudy day in the CBD








http://flic.kr/p/eTuXeD​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Street Scene Newtown 









Gramadoelas Restaurant, Newtown








http://flic.kr/p/eTABmW​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Street Art in Newtown









Graffiti pillars in Newtown 








http://flic.kr/p/eTp3NK​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Graffiti art building in Rosebank








http://flic.kr/p/e1Xkr8​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Colossal city Landmark








http://flic.kr/p/fr695v​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*main railway junction* Johannesburg








http://flic.kr/p/fnDXyw​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Commuter Square








http://flic.kr/p/fnpMcp​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Betting shop








http://flic.kr/p/fnE3GA​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Come on over to the other side








http://flic.kr/p/fnE4gS​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Visions
Portrait of Madiba looking over the Jozi skyline: _Artist Unknown_








http://flic.kr/p/fo8h25


Heartgirl at Circa
Saturday Morning at Circa and Everard Read








http://flic.kr/p/fnH4U5





David Bromley & Anton Smit
Stunning Art at Everard Read Gallery Rosebank








http://flic.kr/p/fnfz8z​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Restaurent - Shwarma Co in Norwood 

















http://flic.kr/p/fkHKoT​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

More of Minicity- Sandton city









CBD Skyline from Newtown 








http://flic.kr/p/f95LAS​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

City traffic in Jo'burg








http://flic.kr/p/f9543d








Winter Morning at HeronBridge College in Johannesburg



































http://flic.kr/p/foHz8o​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Winter Morning @ HeronBridge


























http://flic.kr/p/fosRXa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

High Court Viewed from Carlton Centre









Ghandi Square








Richard Silver​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nelson Mandela Bridge









Downtown Johannesburg Skyline








Richard Silver​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Round reflections* 
Atrium on 5th, Sandton










Situated on 5th Street in the heart of the Sandton CBD, Atrium on 5th is a walking distance to the Sandton Gautrain station










Atrium on 5th forms part of the landmark Sandton City complex 










*Sandton City complex*
Sandton City is Africa’s most prestigious shopping center offering an unparalleled retail experience










Nelson Mandela Square adjoins the renowned Sandton City complex









Marlene Giddey on Flickr​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Pretty pretty nice Joburg


----------



## boneess (Jun 9, 2009)

It's just me or the streets actually looks very lonely?


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

boneess said:


> It's just me or the streets actually looks very lonely?


yes..quite lonely..but then its a very huge city..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Johannesburg CBD photowalk*
Here we go, the CBD through my lens 
This is my money shot of the day. Also the best straight on shot facing down a street. This, to me, is the CBD









the123blog _on facebook_



*Nedbank Head office*
Sandton









Avi Viljoen













​
roddas ssc


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Beyers Naude Square*










Source:Roddas SSC


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Monte Casino - Fourways*









Nicolas Teoule on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Welcome to Johannesburg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*2015 Absa Cape Epic : Sandton* 
Official Vehicle Sponsor, Land Rover, at 15 Alice Lane










The Epic #RugbyLegends on stage - 
Robbi Kempson, Marius Hurter, Joel Stransky, John Smit, Shane Chorley, John Slade, Butch James and Greg Minnaar with Land Rover 









cape-epic _facebook_​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Some great Joburg shots from Instagrammer unclescrooch!





















































*


----------



## ZerOne (Dec 20, 2005)

This is a very nice city! Some places remind me to Melbourne.

Are there any new skyscrapers in Johannesburg?


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ZerOne said:


> This is a very nice city! Some places remind me to Melbourne.
> 
> Are there any new skyscrapers in Johannesburg?


yes some, but most projects are concentrated in a new suburb called sandton...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1151411


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sandton with Johannesburg in background*










https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...e15/10570147_1571277483149445_491490267_n.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Airport











The end ssc


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ORTIA | Kempton Park*



























Source: me The End​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bit of overview*



















Source : facebook


----------



## infrastructurephotos (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## infrastructurephotos (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## infrastructurephotos (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## infrastructurephotos (Jan 27, 2015)

Sandton Skyline at night


----------



## infrastructurephotos (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice updates cheers


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*San Deck Restaurant and Bar | Sandton Sun | Sandton​*



























The End SSC


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Delta Park | Blairgowrie*




















Source: me​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Waterfall City | Midrand*



















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i.guim.co.uk/static/w-1020/h...e8-6965-4be7-b86f-b8bd3f9f097b-2060x1651.jpeg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Republic Road | Sandton 









Fredman Drive | Sandton 







*
Source: mine​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

flickr


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Johannesburg December 2015*

Source: me








​


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

need some updates



The E.N.D said:


> *44 Stanley | Milpark*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Last days of the academic year in a ghost town campus.

University of the Witwatersrand

















































































Source: me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*Rand Steam | Richmond *


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ ^^

Beautiful Jacaranda Trees!


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*Johannesburg Botanical Gardens | Emmarentia *


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Rosebank - another fast growing, trendy and shiny zone in Joburg
Thanks @The E.N.D for the pics

*Rosebank | Johannesburg*


























































































Source: @The E.N.D


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandton afternoons






















































Source: me​


----------

